# Do martial arts



## tryingtofindsolution (Nov 13, 2019)

A lot of guys in here are shy or not confident which is a problem in social settings.I would suggest you to do martial arts.They give you an incredible amount of confidence and make you feel food.Try to not do heavy sparring cause you might damage your nose and get hurt


----------



## Julian (Nov 13, 2019)

Just let your bones get smashed theory


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Nov 13, 2019)

My dad always pushed me to start boxing when I was like 13 years old. Should have listened to him man


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

i will start soon


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> A lot of guys in here are shy or not confident which is a problem in social settings.I would suggest you to do martial arts.They give you an incredible amount of confidence and make you feel food.Try to not do heavy sparring cause you might damage your nose and get hurt


I got in fight yesterday, and the guy beat the shit out of me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 13, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> Try to not do heavy sparring cause you might damage your nose and get hurt


that's the only way to train and actually learn somethingf. It's hard to get brain demage in stricking when you wear headgear and do light spars. In grapping you can go 100%


----------



## beyourself (Nov 13, 2019)

*Overrated if not sparring TBH. I remember training boxing once, was shit until I actually started fighting there*​


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 13, 2019)

It's 100x better than gym.

gymcelling is depressing af, you go, you lift weights, and you get back home

Now doing boxing I not only get to learn how to defend myself, but I also am always interacting with the other people on the class.

I'll also probably do swimming too next year


----------



## Jecht (Nov 13, 2019)

Sparing will give you brain damage. So I would recomend BJJ.

But team sports are much better for confidence than individual sports. Being the last to be picked on soccer teams is depressing.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 13, 2019)

just to boxing tbh, thats my plan


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 13, 2019)

Jecht said:


> Being the last to be picked on soccer teams is depressing.



Me


----------



## Truecel14 (Nov 15, 2019)

Don't do karate tho.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 15, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> A lot of guys in here are shy or not confident which is a problem in social settings.I would suggest you to do martial arts.They give you an incredible amount of confidence and make you feel food.Try to not do heavy sparring cause you might damage your nose and get hurt


I agree. I started way to late with this one. Should had done in my teens already.
Physical confidence, is important. Especially for guys that don't have good self esteem, high in agreeableness, short, introverted.

Watch out though, for pussy martial arts and plenty self defense classes. They give a false sense of competence.
This guys channel is legit and funny on pussy martial arts:


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 15, 2019)

Martial arts are cope done them ten uears from 7 to 17 no artial arts for your face


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Nov 15, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Martial arts are cope done them ten uears from 7 to 17 no artial arts for your face


i never sad they will give you pussy but you way of living will increase greatly,your confidence two,and you will not be a pusharound anymore


----------

